# What did the Boche Ride in WW1?



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 22, 2014)

With the centenary of the outbreak of WW1 approaching in under 2 weeks (war was declared on 4th August 1914), WW1 fever has hit England. Lots of history on TV and in the newspapers. And many people have at last discovered that soldiers used bicycles, so WW1 military bicycles have renewed interest.

Great Britain's navy and empire made it the world superpower. When that era passed a lot of British people felt guilty about the empire. It was not 'politically correct' for a long time. But reading about the empire in the context of its era, and appreciating many of the small details of life in 1914, makes it much easier to understand it.

I appreciate your main interest is WW2; is there much American news coverage of WW1 yet? - America joined WW1 in April 1917, so I don't know if America will have a similar surge of interest when its own WW1 centenary approaches? 

Meanwhile, with many of the main combatants of WW1 adapting bicycles for military purposes, it brings us to the question...

What did the Boche Ride in WW1?






More pics of the 1905 Victoria with spring wheel and Mauser Broomhandle pistol -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/ww1-german-bicycles/


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 22, 2014)

*Great bike*

Thanks for sharing that picture and the link. There's a lot of interesting information there.

I haven't see anything on our news about WWI. The anniversary of D-Day in WWII got quite a bit of attention. I've been watching the Tour de France coberage on TV and there has been some talk on there about the 100th anniversary of Germany's occupation of France in WWI.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2014)

fun stuff - that fork is made to haul a load


----------



## Mike G (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the elusive first front suspension mountain bike... Rock Shox Prototype ver 1.0!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2014)

Kool info, thanks man!


----------

